# folder



## Gavril

Does the word _kansio _refer to any kind of folder (e.g., a manila folder), or only to a binder? 

(In US English, we wouldn't call a manila folder a binder; _binder_ refers to folders with a hard or thick cover and rings that snap open and shut.)

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Kansio_ can be used to refer to any kind of folder or file even on a computer.


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Kansio_ can be used to refer to any kind of folder or file even on a computer.



Well, not actually. On a computer a _file_ is called _tiedosto_ instead of _kansio_ (folder).


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> Well, not actually. On a computer a _file_ is called _tiedosto_ instead of _kansio_ (folder).


Yes, of course. My apologies. I must have been asleep! (It *was* morning!)


----------



## Gavril

I should correct something I said above: I would not normally call a binder a "folder" at all. "Folder" and "binder" are two separate things in US English, or at least in the form of it I speak.

Suomen kielessä, luokitellaanko mappi kansioihin?

K


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Suomen kielessä, luokitellaanko mappi kansioihin? Bad word order. _Luokitellaanko mappi kansioihin suomen kielessä?_
> 
> K



Kyllä, ainakin minä luokittelisin.


----------

